
WhatsApp Video Call Feature Is Out - WebCheerz
http://webcheerz.com/whatsapp-video-call-feature/?utm_source=hackernews&utm_campaign=hackernews&utm_medium=external
======
J0rdanVa1dez
I'm using WhatsApp since 2014 and never used Video Call. Maybe this solution
is okay.

